# Gggrrrrrr! Did battle yesterday with consultant..



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Yesterday I went to see another consultant about my issues. I had TT in April and felt awful since 9 days after my op - convinced its my levothyroxine- loss of memory, no focus, weird vision, no tolerance of stress/noise etc. etc.
My labs have been up and down up and down and with an increase in medication my TSh became higher?!
long story short... I went privately for some blood tests (which I posted on another thread). I went back to endo yesterday and said I'd had enough now and after 8 months I felt awful, physically fine and energy fone and normal but cognitively awful. 
It was at the point where he said "sometimes when there is a bereavement in the family, stress at home or work we can feel not quite right...." that I picked up my bag and said " I'm not staying here for you to patronise me and I would question if you would talk like this to a man?!" I then went on to say that I was going to buy some T3 and try it and I'd rather he supported me to do it safely. He disagrees with the use of T3 and told me I shouldn't believe some of the rubbish I read! I said I had enough intellect to discern what was rubbish and what wasn't and he said I didn't because he couldn;t always discern. Ha! I said... then if that's the case and you can't distinguish the crap from useful research then we are at a crossroads and all you have left is me telling you how I feel. I also said he could shove his numbers and TSH results where he likes as I think they are total crap and mean nothing to how I feel from one day to the next.
I said he wasn't treating me properly and that I pay the NHS to treat me and I was sorry that my 7 minutes with him caused him a problem but the next 3 months before I see him again are much more of a problem for me. This went on and on and I even told him that asking me stupid quazi psychological questions would incense me enough to produce a reaction in me that would validate his thoughts that I am insane and I wasn't standing for it. 
OMG was I cross! I left with him agreeing to add in T3 to my T4 (after checking my TSH). He wouldn't prescribe it as he didn;t agree but he would write to my GP and ask them to prescribe the dose he recommends.
I must say that this does not feel like a triumph as there was certainly no mutual respect in that room yesterday. It was more a case of "how do I get rid of her" and me tantrumming until I got what a I wanted. My brain just won't work and it is driving me crazy. I really hope my instincts are right about the T3.... someone tell me I'm not crazy please as after this I don't know what's left for me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

As we sometimes say here in the States, YOU GO GIRL!!!!

I am sorry you had to be confrontational like that to get the job done, and I sure hope the T3 makes a huge difference for you.


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Octavia said:


> As we sometimes say here in the States, YOU GO GIRL!!!!
> 
> I am sorry you had to be confrontational like that to get the job done, and I sure hope the T3 makes a huge difference for you.


Thanks Octavia, I really hope it works too as it's just a hunch and they have never got me balanced yet in 8 months on levothyroxine. I may not even be sensible to suggest it as they haven't seen me balanced... so I wonder what they will do to dose it right?
Gawd! he even told me it was unlicenced in the UK... what a load of Bull (which i told him I knew that was crap) it totally is licenced in the UK. Armour isn't though so I wonder if he was thinking of switching me to that?? Hmmmm that's got me thinking now.....


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Way to go!!! Advocating for yourself is the only way to get it done. Sorry to rant a little, but i cannot believe some of the doctors out there, treating their patients like they do. UGH

Do you think you would rather take Armour or a synthetic T3 to go with the Levo? T3 can have a real pronounced effect to a body, so please start slow and titrate the same way.

i really hope you find relief with this, it has gone on too F%^&$%& long!!

Best wishes!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good for you! I hope the T3 will help you feel better, and maybe he learned to respect his patients a little. That's a stretch, but sorely needed. Feel better!


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Ditto what Octavia wrote: You go, girl! Sometimes, as exhausting as it can be, you've just got to get out there and kick some MD butt. And you did. Way to go.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> Yesterday I went to see another consultant about my issues. I had TT in April and felt awful since 9 days after my op - convinced its my levothyroxine- loss of memory, no focus, weird vision, no tolerance of stress/noise etc. etc.
> My labs have been up and down up and down and with an increase in medication my TSh became higher?!
> long story short... I went privately for some blood tests (which I posted on another thread). I went back to endo yesterday and said I'd had enough now and after 8 months I felt awful, physically fine and energy fone and normal but cognitively awful.
> It was at the point where he said "sometimes when there is a bereavement in the family, stress at home or work we can feel not quite right...." that I picked up my bag and said " I'm not staying here for you to patronise me and I would question if you would talk like this to a man?!" I then went on to say that I was going to buy some T3 and try it and I'd rather he supported me to do it safely. He disagrees with the use of T3 and told me I shouldn't believe some of the rubbish I read! I said I had enough intellect to discern what was rubbish and what wasn't and he said I didn't because he couldn;t always discern. Ha! I said... then if that's the case and you can't distinguish the crap from useful research then we are at a crossroads and all you have left is me telling you how I feel. I also said he could shove his numbers and TSH results where he likes as I think they are total crap and mean nothing to how I feel from one day to the next.
> ...


Lord have mercy!! That is quite a story! Tell me now; how fast can you get to the GP and get your Rx? This is the part that counts!

And, what dose did this doctor Rx?

You are a fierce warrior and you have won the battle!


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks all for your support. This argument left me feeling like I'd had a physical fight for a day afterwards. I felt really sad about it all. Today I feel a bit better about it and still hopeful that it will work out for me. 
I would rather have Armour I think (never had it before but hear good things about it) but it is difficult to get here in the UK (mad cow disease had an effect on this I think). For now though I'm willing to try the synthetic t3/T4 combination.
I don't have my results of my test yet that happened on Tuesday but i can cal them and find out. He said he would write to my GP in a week after seeing my TSH to be able to determine the dose of T3 I would need on top of the T4. I'm not sure which way it will go TBH as I have no idea how I feel anymore, just know I feel wrong.
So by the 23rd I will be at my GP's and hopefully getting a prescription of T3 in time for Christmas. Fingers crossed it cures my brain!!! and doesn't give me a heart attack in the process. 
Does anyone here take synthetic T3?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> Thanks all for your support. This argument left me feeling like I'd had a physical fight for a day afterwards. I felt really sad about it all. Today I feel a bit better about it and still hopeful that it will work out for me.
> I would rather have Armour I think (never had it before but hear good things about it) but it is difficult to get here in the UK (mad cow disease had an effect on this I think). For now though I'm willing to try the synthetic t3/T4 combination.
> I don't have my results of my test yet that happened on Tuesday but i can cal them and find out. He said he would write to my GP in a week after seeing my TSH to be able to determine the dose of T3 I would need on top of the T4. I'm not sure which way it will go TBH as I have no idea how I feel anymore, just know I feel wrong.
> So by the 23rd I will be at my GP's and hopefully getting a prescription of T3 in time for Christmas. Fingers crossed it cures my brain!!! and doesn't give me a heart attack in the process.
> Does anyone here take synthetic T3?


Armour is porcine and strictly regulated here in the U.S.. There are Bovine products but Mad Cow and other things would be of a great concern.


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Update:
My Christmas gift from my endo was a letter on Christmas eve saying that I was at optimal range and he would not consider giving me anything else. Great! 

Fast forward to last week: went for a routine surgical follow up appointment which I thought there was no point going to.... Got there and saw a different consultant who said she had read my file and spoken on the telephone the evening before with my usual consultant... She thought I was now on T4/T3 combination therapy from before Christmas. I explained I had been refused by letter and she was confused as there was a letter in my file saying the dosage etc. 
She seemed very concerned and I am now seeing someone on Monday (rushed me an appointment through for some reason) to be given my new medication (T4/T3 combination).
Hopefully I will see a drastic improvement in my visual disturbances, memory loss and general cognitive difficulties in the next couple of weeks.

Has anyone else seen a benefit from having combined therapy and seen an inmprovement in cognition??? I'm desperate for this to work.


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> Armour is porcine and strictly regulated here in the U.S.. There are Bovine products but Mad Cow and other things would be of a great concern.


Sorry, I meant that due to Mad Cow disease (CJD) britain will not allow any animal derived medicines at all, porcine included.

Edit: Euughhhhh, just noticed that I'm now a senior member. Is that because I was 40 last week?! Ouch!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

titian1 said:


> Edit: Euughhhhh, just noticed that I'm now a senior member. Is that because I was 40 last week?! Ouch!


Yes, but your membership on the boards is now free, with the senior discount! (It was free previously because of the newbie discount.)

Just kidding. Your "status" changed because of the number of posts you've posted.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> Update:
> My Christmas gift from my endo was a letter on Christmas eve saying that I was at optimal range and he would not consider giving me anything else. Great!
> 
> Fast forward to last week: went for a routine surgical follow up appointment which I thought there was no point going to.... Got there and saw a different consultant who said she had read my file and spoken on the telephone the evening before with my usual consultant... She thought I was now on T4/T3 combination therapy from before Christmas. I explained I had been refused by letter and she was confused as there was a letter in my file saying the dosage etc.
> ...


OMG!! You are really receiving the worst considerations and treatment. When do you start the combo? YES.........................actually if you really pay attention, you will "feel it" in 24 to 72 hours!

Let us know; please!!


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> OMG!! You are really receiving the worst considerations and treatment. When do you start the combo? YES.........................actually if you really pay attention, you will "feel it" in 24 to 72 hours!
> 
> Let us know; please!!


Well I saw the endo last night and I have handed in my new prescription. I should get it by Thursday (48 hours time) and start taking it on Friday. I'm a bit nervous in case I see no improvement in my foggyness. I will now be taking 150 mcg levothyroxine and 10mcg liothyronine daily....
I really hope I feel a difference and would love to hear from anyone else who has had their fog clear up with T3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> Well I saw the endo last night and I have handed in my new prescription. I should get it by Thursday (48 hours time) and start taking it on Friday. I'm a bit nervous in case I see no improvement in my foggyness. I will now be taking 150 mcg levothyroxine and 10mcg liothyronine daily....
> I really hope I feel a difference and would love to hear from anyone else who has had their fog clear up with T3


You will feel the difference and may I suggest you start out on only 5mcg. per day? That 10mcg. will pack a whollop when you are not adjusted to it.

Based on personal experience. LOL!


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> You will feel the difference and may I suggest you start out on only 5mcg. per day? That 10mcg. will pack a whollop when you are not adjusted to it.
> 
> Based on personal experience. LOL!


I can imagine it will actually and I had thought about splitting that dose into 2 parts and take twice a day.

I'm on the same dose of T4 (175) at the moment as the one that sent me crayzeee when I first started taking T4 last year, so I have learnt that titration is best as now my body totally accepts that level of T4 (175). It really is like rocking a boat isn't it with all this titration business and now I'm fool enough to rock the boat again by starting a new process of it with the T3 dosage. I sooooo hope this pays off


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> I can imagine it will actually and I had thought about splitting that dose into 2 parts and take twice a day.
> 
> I'm on the same dose of T4 (175) at the moment as the one that sent me crayzeee when I first started taking T4 last year, so I have learnt that titration is best as now my body totally accepts that level of T4 (175). It really is like rocking a boat isn't it with all this titration business and now I'm fool enough to rock the boat again by starting a new process of it with the T3 dosage. I sooooo hope this pays off


It will if you have patience with the T3. Once again, I am suggesting that you not take all the T3 in one day in the beginning; say one week just to see how you are going to react.

Then if everything is super cool, go to the full 10 mcg.. If you take it to late in the day, you won't be able to sleep so once again I have an unsolicited suggestion and that is when you are ready to take the 10 mcg., take it all in the morning at your regular time. It peaks in 4 hours and has a half-life of about 2.5 days so you will be good to go. Not to worry!


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> It will if you have patience with the T3. Once again, I am suggesting that you not take all the T3 in one day in the beginning; say one week just to see how you are going to react.
> 
> Then if everything is super cool, go to the full 10 mcg.. If you take it to late in the day, you won't be able to sleep so once again I have an unsolicited suggestion and that is when you are ready to take the 10 mcg., take it all in the morning at your regular time. It peaks in 4 hours and has a half-life of about 2.5 days so you will be good to go. Not to worry!


Thank you Andros, I think you are right as this was my initial thought about my dose. They only do it in 20mcg so I will have to split it four times. I'm dropping from 175 to 150 of T4 to accommodate the 10 of T3. Do you think I should do 160 of T4 and 5 of T3?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> Thank you Andros, I think you are right as this was my initial thought about my dose. They only do it in 20mcg so I will have to split it four times. I'm dropping from 175 to 150 of T4 to accommodate the 10 of T3. Do you think I should do 160 of T4 and 5 of T3?


I truly believe that 150 mcg. on the T4 is fine. The usual ration is 4 to 1 (4 being T4 and the 1 being T3.)

And as you go along, you will find the FREE T4 to be lower on your labs which is normal and natural.

When you are up to 10 mcg. on the T3, you probably would be fine on about 88 mcg. of T4. Also, in the end, you probably will stabilize on about 20 to 25 mcg. of T3 per day if you are active. That would be w/the T4 replacement remaining around 88 mcg..

Just take it a day at a time. And as you know, I am not a doctor nor a pharmacist but this elderly lady has had a "lot" of experience. LOL!

Others will have input; I am sure.


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> I truly believe that 150 mcg. on the T4 is fine. The usual ration is 4 to 1 (4 being T4 and the 1 being T3.)
> 
> And as you go along, you will find the FREE T4 to be lower on your labs which is normal and natural.
> 
> ...


Thank you as ever! I've had more help on here than I have from medics over the last 10 months. I will see what happens now and keep you posted. Hopefully very soon I will be out of the tunnel at the other end and be able to repay the support I've had from here. xxx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> Thank you as ever! I've had more help on here than I have from medics over the last 10 months. I will see what happens now and keep you posted. Hopefully very soon I will be out of the tunnel at the other end and be able to repay the support I've had from here. xxx


Do keep us posted; inquiring minds want to know.

You already have been a great help to others by sharing your own experiences. This is how we learn stuff!


----------

